# Pigeon found!



## DinaxD (May 30, 2010)

Hey i found this pigeon in my balcony, shes puffed up and cant fly that well ! 
i put bird seeds and water with a pinch of sugar for her but she dsnt seem to be paying much attention to it. 
i cant take her in the house cuz i have 7 birds im afraid they may get infected if she has something contagious. i live in dubai and its extremly hot, is it possible that she has a heat stroke?!
Please help i dont want her to die! =(


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I doubt that it is heat stroke: If pigeons are overheated they tend to breath with their mouths open and flutter their throats. Sick birds will puff up.

Can you open her mouth to ensure that it is clean and pink? If it has a blue tinge, or there are yellow cheesy growths, please let us know.

If you put a piece of white kitchen towel or something similar underneath her and let us know when she poops and what her poops look like, let us know.

Is her tail bobbing as she breathes?


----------



## DinaxD (May 30, 2010)

*She's Fine! =d*

i think i over reacted a bit ! she drank some sugared water! and after a while her pufness decreased . she flew away now i think shes okay ! atleast i hope she is ! Thank you though!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She obviously appreciated the water. I don't think you over reacted, she is probably not very well...she might come back, so please leave water and food for her so that she doesn't have to work too hard.

Cynthia


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If she comes back please catch her (if you can get close enough) - she sounds sick to me - _you don't have to bring her inside if it is very hot there_ - just keep her in a box or cage on the balcony (in the shade not the sun) and give her food and water and post back here for more help - you cannot catch a disease from a Feral pigeon BTW - and thanks for caring !


----------

